# ayylmao's Lawn Journal (California)



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi - Tier 1 here striving to become a Tier 2 someday. My first lawn. I'm in Northern California, so I believe turf grass zone 2? Hard to tell from the maps I've found online... I know I'm USDA hardiness zone 9b.

My first post on this forum was here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=16705&p=253244#p253244

Since then, I've followed my soil test results + the advice given here and:
on 4/26, added 6lbs/k fert 
on 4/28 added 12lbs/k calcitic lime
adjusted water to 3 days/week, 0.5 in each

Temps in May and early June were ideal, barely breaking 80. Results were phenomenal on the back & front lawn:


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

Since mid-June, some serious obstacles I've been facing on the back lawn (1,200 sq ft):

gophers

removed catalpa tree which had provided much-needed shade

the removal of shade over 75% of the back lawn during these 80-90+ degree days has really shocked the lawn, and the greenness is gone, some patchiness returning... the front lawn, which is shaded by an oak, is still flourishing.

because of this stark contrast between the front and back lawn performance, my hypothesis is that the back lawn is a) not getting enough water or b) had a lot of new root growth which couldn't reach the 0.5in 3x/week watering. regardless, i changed the back lawn to 1x/day @ 0.2 in to see if I can get some green back while this heat wave persists.


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

Now given I'm Tier 1, I'm currently (July) focused on dialing in summer watering sans shade on the back lawn, and I've called in pros to trap the gophers (the Gopherhawk didn't work for me).

I think the gopher has been handled, and I'm setting my sights on plans for overseeding + fall nitrogen blitz. The things I'll be researching in the coming weeks *(open to your input):*


type of fescue seed/mix to broadcast

when exactly to do the fall nitrogen blitz given temps remain in 80s thru end of sept sometimes

identifying and trying to remove some of the weeds, see photo below, i think it's crabgrass?

I'll also be doing my 2nd annual soil test in sept/oct, this time through Waypoint as opposed to SoilSavvy. I'd like to understand what type of soil I have, in addition to its macro/micro levels.


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

*Soil Temps and Timing*

Alright through some research I've learned that tall fescue should be overseeded in the fall, and germinates/develops roots when soil temps are between 50 and 70 degrees F, and air temps are between 60-75F.

Being a data nerd by trade I developed this chart to determine optimal overseeding timing, based on air temp data from Weather Underground for my area, and soil temp data from Greenpoint (5-year average):



As you can see, there's a 46-day period between 9/27 and 11/11 where there are optimal conditions.

Now I'm torn... overseed or fall nitrogen blitz? I assume you can't do both...


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

*Watering in California*

Wanted to share this resource I found which I thought was a helpful gut check.

https://ucanr.edu/files/47995.pdf

This document describes how to measure your automatic sprinkler system's output, and depending on which region of California you reside in, what amount of water is sufficient by month.

Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

Just wanted to update real quick that I ordered a cheap thermometer (my meat thermo readout starts at like 300 degrees so that wouldn't work lol)

Without the shade of the catalpa tree that was removed a couple months ago, the soil temp midday is 80 degrees!!

Even first thing in the morning, the soil temp is 76 degrees

Stands to reason that a couple weeks back when we had a heat wave here (air temps were almost triple digits), the soil prob got way too hot and shocked/killed a lot of the roots, hence my poor looking lawn :|

Leaning more towards overseeding this fall instead of nitrogen blitz. Thinking I'll need to find a tall fescue variety that is a bit more heat tolerant.


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

*Soil Sample - Step 1*

Submitting S3M samples to Waypoint TN today

Used the core tool from Forestry Supplies. I bent it already trying to get it down deep enough in the soil...

Even with all my weight & strength on it, I couldn't get the tool down further than 2-3" in some places...

Which is really weird to me since I just aerated 2 falls ago, but guess I need to do it again?

Anyway, should be interesting to see what comes back from Waypoint...


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

*Soil Sample Results and Fall Plan*

OK, got my soil test results about a week ago. I've put a lot of thought into my plan for the upcoming weeks/months, and *would love any/all input*. @g-man or @Ware if either can spare two minutes I'd be eternally grateful.

My priorities are 1) aerate the compacted soil, b) do a fall nitrogen blitz, and c) carefully overseed a select few small bare patches caused by gophers.

First, the Waypoint results.



Based on this, here is my schedule + plan of action (timing of which is based on the air/soil temp chart I pulled together in previous post):



Then I figure I keep HOC low for winter here in CA & do another quick soil test early spring as I anticipate I'll need to drop more K, P, N, and lime.

thanks so much for anyone/everyone's thoughts.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Keep the lime away from the seeds. Wait at least 4 weeks after germination. Use Calcitic lime.

Potassium is their yearly recommendations. Don't apply more than 1lb/ksqft per month.

Check the soil remediation guide for more details on products/rates to use.


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

g-man said:


> Keep the lime away from the seeds. Wait at least 4 weeks after germination. Use Calcitic lime.
> 
> Potassium is their yearly recommendations. Don't apply more than 1lb/ksqft per month.
> 
> Check the soil remediation guide for more details on products/rates to use.


thanks so much for the quick reply. appreciate the guidance on the lime.


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

Happy to report that we got a brief reprieve from the smoke here last week, before it came back with a vengeance.

Air + soil temps have dropped, so my plan this weekend is to overseed some gopher-induced bare spots.

Watering has decreased significantly; post core-aeration and the temp decrease, the soil is very moist.

*On 9/27 I applied the following to the lawn:*

32lbs calcitic lime - only 1/2 of what was called for, but it was all that I had and didn't want to go over the 50lbs/application limit detailed in the soil remediation guidelines. I'll get some more and apply again in spring.

0.5lb phospate/K - was simple enough. Used this product (triple super phosphate aka TSP): https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/triple-superphosphate-fertilizer-0-46-0-1-lb

1lb/K potash - the product i used (below) is too fine of a powder, *do not recommend*. after realizing i couldn't broadcast it like i do other supplements, I had to use a crappy liquid pressure sprayer thing I have from 1918 (OK, the 80's but still). I'm still not sure how much actually got applied :lol: https://www.greenwaybiotech.com/products/potassium-sulfate-0-0-53


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

It's been over a year since my last post, but still here.

Haven't done much in the way of weed/soil amendments over the past year; mainly just mowing and maintaining. Two main large patches of dry grass, as seen in the photo from my 7/07/20 post, have of course gotten worse over the summer. The soil is very compacted in those two areas. I hadn't realized this; had merely assumed that these patches were a result of the trees being taken out and subsequent lack of shade. In reality, I suspect that the sprinklers' pattern was not sufficient to cover these patches. Heat waves + not enough water = compacted soil and dead grass.

*Yesterday, 10/11/21, I scalped these areas free of thatch, spread quality topsoil, quality seed, and covered with nets as a deterrent against the birds + squirrels that ravage the yard.* Hoping this fall overseed attempt is fruitful as I'm generally not feeling great about the amount of research + time I've put into this yard vs. the results 

I have the auto sprinklers on 3x/day for 3 min per to keep the seeds moist. I will monitor by eye and water additionally as needed. I don't know much about sprinkler systems, so I now need to go learn how to install better heads with a reach/radius to get these compacted areas.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

Despite my best efforts, spot seeding in these areas didn't work very well.

I've come to the realization that the trees in the creek shade the lawn almost all day during the winter/spring when the sun is lower in the sky

In the summer/fall the lawn is in 100% sun, since we removed those two trees in the center of the yard in mid 2020.

It's extremely hard managing these two polar opposites. Seeing rust disease on the back lawn now.


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2020)

Tweaking the sprinklers as it's getting yellow in the back fast. Took two massive ash trees out of the creek about a week ago and now much of the back lawn is full sun. I don't think this fescue is going to survive the summer but we'll give it a shot.

Back lawn averages 0.18" of water per 10 min, so hourly output is 1"

Should be aiming for 57 min of water / week, so I'll go 3 sessions of 19 minutes

Damn skunk living under the hot tub, too


----------



## kevchuey (Dec 24, 2020)

Yup - my yard is getting toasted too. I'm about to put down some Hydretain and raise the HOC. I'm a bit concerned about future drought and water restrictions this summer.

Good luck with that skunk!


----------

